

Ask HN: Has your AdSense CPC gone up over the years? - veesahni

AdWords CPC rates have steadily gone up over the years. Given AdSense operates on a percentage revenue share model, I'm curious how many people have actually seen their AdSense CPC payouts go up in similar amounts?
======
smartwater
The exact revenue split via Adsense is not disclosed and changes frequently.
Even if the Adwords price went up, they could keep paying you the same.

~~~
veesahni
It's disclosed:
[http://support.google.com/adsense/bin/answer.py?hl=en&an...](http://support.google.com/adsense/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=180195)

------
sixQuarks
Mine have actually gone down across the board. I have several sites.

